

Can we talk about push notifications? - saym
http://samverhasselt.com/post/43109883454

======
bhauer
Yes, notifications are a mess on many platforms. I especially agree that
pushing advertisements as notifications is unconscionable.

By the last several months of my ownership of an Android phone, I had nearly
surrendered to notification purgatory--wherein you just give up on dismissing
them. The ones that really got on my nerves were notifications from the
Android Market ("Google Play") about application updates, caused by
applications having auto-updated or by those that would not auto-update
because they wanted to promote their permissions in some way. The irony being
that I installed virtually no third-party apps on that phone so the
notification noise was particularly frustrating. Oh, Google Finance updated
itself? Who cares?

So far, I've found notifications on Windows Phone to be far less annoying.
Though by making them less intrusive, they've also made it slightly easier to
ignore them. And that too may be a problem in some cases. All told, though,
I'd rather ignore a few than be bothered by to the point of surrender by
notificatrivia.

